# Walking your neighborhood



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

So since this section is blank, I thought I'd "pop" it's cherry.

If you live in the Urban city and have a neighborhood, it's a good thing to regularly just go on a walk around it. This will familiarize yourself with the lay of the land, where choke points are, defensive positions, and ambush zones. 

The outside exposure will also let you meet your neighbors and for friendships, in SHTF trust will be one of the most needed commodities and will be priceless. 

So I urge everybody, to take your dog for a walk, or just walk around, it'll get you exercise, maybe friendships, and knowledge in your area, which all will be priceless should we ever have a catastrophe!


----------



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

That is some darn good advice. Getting your neighbors involved means fewer people dependent on you. A neighborhood watch will take on a whole different meaning when TSHTF. Maybe there are some newbies in the neighborhood who would appreciate knowing they're in a safe zone. Maybe they are preppers to. Get out and meet and greet them.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

Great idea! We live in a small town that is more rural. I will have to get out more. How do you approach someone? Oh, by the way are you prepping for SHTF or TEOTWAWKI?


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Just say hi, make small talk with them for awhile, I wouldn't come out and just say it. Ya know mention that you might be going to the shooting range, or heading to the store to stock up on some food items. Mention you would like to get some solar panels and sunny days like today to take advantage of free energy...just small talk, sometimes people can steer you in directions for good deals on resources and such.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

guys I disagree, I love the sound of that idea but most people don't worry enough to prep as much as they agree its a good idea, the same people look to the goverment for everything and will not believe anything can go wrong, goverment won't let anything happen or they will fix it. strait up they will come after you when they run out of food or water, looking at their starving kids, hopeless and desperate = DANGEROUS no matter how much you say hi or stop to chit chat for a few minute a day. maybe you guy disagree but I honestly believe in staying under the radar. friendship means nothing when thier children are starving to death, their distant friends and relatives are starving and they know you have food. we can't feed the world or we will run out fast or be over run. we presonally prep to survive not for charity, only my family. sound harsh but think about it during Katrina more people were killed from panic and chaos that the storm itself.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

To each their own, but I firmly believe that having a group will help. Everybody has different skills and can use them to help each other. Plus if these people know you are prepping and know you have ways to protect your preps, they will think twice about trying to take what you have.

I'm in the midwest and we are just friendly, plus you don't need to tell them you are a prepper, you can just build relationships with people who knows you might meet one that is better stocked then you are!!

Nothing ventured nothing gained!


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

I think my neighborhood has natural preppers. We never know when we might be snowed in for a week at a time. Roads are closed, water is frozen, etc, etc. In those times we do rely on each other, shoveling or pulling someone out of a ditch and so on. Last year we were without water for 21 days due to -21 temperatures and water pipes bursting. The plumbers were so busy we couldn't get anyone to fix it for that long. We had to travel 15 miles to get water. 
I guess I will just start walking around and talking to them and just feel it out.


----------



## Wildman Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I think and hope that if something happens, that everyone will keep their heads on. In my state, everyone will go out of their way to help another person. I even hear of people still picking up hitchhikers! They will give you the shirt off their backs if the situation was right. Now, the further you go South and West, not so much for whatever reason. 

One of the benefits of letting people know you are around is that if your not seen in a few days, then people can check on you. You might had fallen down the stairs and couldn't get up or something. You could got really sick with the flu and can't get out of bed. Just some things to think of if you live alone.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jan 29, 2012)

Good post! I have been walking around my neighborhood with my wife and dogs for the past 10 years. Not only does it allow me to get to know my neighbors but also help recognize people who do not live there. I found out one of my neighbors is a HAM operator. It was hard to miss with the big atenna, but I was only one to ever ask him about it.


----------



## PreparedTexan (Apr 13, 2012)

Neither my wife nor I grew up in the area where we're living, so the only people we really know are at work and church. We've been doing a better job at getting out on walks more, especially since our daughter is a toddler now and loves going to the park.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I think it's good to make allies of your neighbors, but do it from a distance. It's really a bad idea to make them aware of your HUGE stockpile of supplies or that you are prepping at all. As soon as the SHTF they are gonna come knocking, maybe even with weapons. Play the poor card, share a little here and there, and protect yourself and your family above all else.


----------



## Hardknocks24 (Nov 8, 2012)

I like walking the neighbor hood . It gives me a better chance to size the neighbor up. So I know what are who I'm dealing with . I can tell u how long on foot it takes to get out of the neighborhood. Usely most people sleeping schedule , plus I know what everybody drives.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Meeting neighbors doesn't usually begin with hi "I'm a prepper.". It is just good sense. I'm in a very old part of town. I was lucky to have a package delivered 6 doors down and have to go pick it up. I met a nice retired nurse in her 80s and her daughter (60ish) who is also a retired nurse. Excellent since medical is a big weak spot for me. Two nice old gals are heavy into gardening, and most older folks are pack rats - ever see an old farts pantry? 

I've met all my immediate neighbors and think all but one would be helpful, and that one could be a real problem. I think he'd take advantage of anyone for his gain. 

Walking the area can also help you ID assets, vehicles ( I don't have a trailer ) but in a crisis with enough time I know where three are and I'd be glad to see if they'd cut a deal in a tough time.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

The last guy I saw walking my street (it's a semi-private section of the subdivision with signs and different rules connecting to a protected wetland) I and my very trusted neighbor Sparky turned them folk around. NO walking, NO soliciting, NO dogs but ours, NO trespassing, NO socialism, NO democrats and liberals, NO trayvons, NO Obama supporters, NO county employees and NO officials are allowed into these woods unless they want to get shot. We have 35 acres of protected lands on our properties and slowly...everyone including the local government is being forced by threat of death to realize it. Turns out we have jurisdiction and rights to protect it AS OUR PROPERTY. Funny enough the neighbors outside our horse gate have posted signs in their yards "PRIVATE PROPERTY PRIVATE DRIVE NO TRESPASSING" all over. Good. I have indeed let several kids at a time go out there and enjoy it. Those in the know are well aware that I do not kick kids or sportsmen off my property at all and violently oppose anyone opposed to them. The rest are rich asswipes with serious deficiencies in perceiving reality.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I know some neighbors well enough to depend on others well enough to prepare for.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I walk our neighborhood alot with our dog but at any given time,there is hardly anybody around.unless we go downtown...I guess they all have something better to do.people I have met though,I would not tell them that we are semi-preppers,they dont need to know.if they dont know they cant say or draw any ill conclusions about us.thats my 2 cents.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Good post. I walk my dogs often in the neighborhood and they are a great way to open up a conversation. I don't look for other preppers, I look to see whether or not they will be a potential problem. Usually you can get a feel for them. We have noted which neighbors are going to be a problem and which we feel may be a help.

A "game" Inor and I sometimes play is watching people and guessing by overhearing their conversation as to whether or not they are survivors or sheeple. Some folks you can tell will not last long in a crisis just by their mannerisms and dress. It's kind of fun and helps us to be aware of the folks around us.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My wife and I frequently take the dog for a walk and while a few people will actually say "Hi" or even chit chat for a few moments, I doubt that they would be on my list of friends. Unless they're rotating their stock of spirits by drinking the old stuff, they probably couldn't hit the broad side of a barn, even if they were inside it. All part of the reason to get away from the big city life here in Chicago area.


----------



## EricB (Jul 13, 2013)

I agree getting out and walking your neighborhood is a good idea. You get to know the area better and the coming and goings in the neighborhood, we walk ours 4-5 times a week. If nothing else is gained we get some exercise.

Eric


----------

